# New Seiko



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Seiko have developed a module wrist-phone

Seiko announced it had developed a module cellular phone made in the wristwatch form. The device called â€œPhatchâ€ consists of the wristwatch equipped with the radio module, keypad to enter phone numbers and SMS and the wireless garniture. All parts of it communicate with each other by means of Bluetooth interface.

http://www.mobile-review.com/news.php?year...=25&language=en


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

..........proving yet again how innovative Seiko are!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm afraid all that gadgetry is lost on me.

Mechanical watches are chronologically primitive which is why we love them.

In years to come when those Seiko phone things are in the bin and forgotten people will still want quality mechanical watches.

I bought a Seiko LCD watch in the 70's that cost Â£85 (a lot of money then) for virtually the same money I could have bought a mechanical Omega.

The Seiko was consigned to the bin years ago and I'm still buying Omegas of the same vintage and a lot older.









Learned my lesson.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

We know all that, but the point about Seiko is that they do BOTH quality mechanical, and more high tech. innovative watches.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> In years to come when those Seiko phone things are in the bin and forgotten people will still want quality mechanical watches.


Belies the fact that ZX81s are collectable and fetch good money whereas the market for 2nd hand abacuses is very small.

Roger


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Bought this in 1975 from James Walker, Hi-tech at the time.









It has been running ever since.

Worn for many years as work watch.

Bracelet clasp gave out 3 years ago.

Gains about a second a week. Battery lasts for about 3 years.

What more could you ask for in a watch.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

The legacy of those early Seiko LCD's very much lives on in Casio's highly successful G-Shock range.

Indeed the original format is now being replicated by one or two of the famous Swiss brands.

As for the phone function, I think time has shown that the mobile phone is far from a gimmick and is here to stay.

Making them smaller has been part of it's evolutionary process and many have argued the the mobile phone wristwatch is it's logical ultimate progression.

Most people have phones now.

Most people wear watches.

Neither are gimmicks and combining the two ?

Even less so.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko Le Vent!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

leighton said:


> The legacy of those early Seiko LCD's very much lives on in Casio's highly successful G-Shock range.
> 
> Indeed the original format is now being replicated by one or two of the famous Swiss brands.
> 
> ...


The difference is Leighton some of us want a watch that looks stylish as opposed to a high tec plastic monstrosity with Dick Tracey leanings.
















Please see below.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Or a watch like this

quality seiko


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks for putting the T for taste back in watches Neil









I've never owned a mobile phone and hopefully never will ( you never know, it might become compulsory







)

But if that day should come I would certainly not give it the place of honour that belongs to my Watches ( with a w)


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

"The difference is Leighton some of us want a watch that looks stylish as opposed to a high tec plastic monstrosity with Dick Tracey leanings".

http://www.ledwatches.net/photo-pages/omega5.htm


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

That's some serious retro-cool Leighton!


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Seiko are still very good at producing quality mechanical watches.

They have the very rare distinction of being a completely "in house" manufacturer.

A claim that cannot be trumpeted vigorously these days.










This is the Automatic Chronograph movement fitted to the Credor and Flightmaster.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

And here is the Credor Chronograph I was referring too.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

You have probably seen it before but here is a picture of the Seiko flightmaster.

Same 6S** but with the added power reserve complication.

Quite a busy watch but nice nevetheless.

I saw one in a duty free shop in Narite Airport, Japan.

Didn't like the ultra light Titanium case but there was no doubting it's quality.

On my return a couple of weeks later I thought I would buy it but it had gone.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

leighton said:


> You have probably seen it before but here is a picture of the Seiko flightmaster.
> 
> Same 6S** but with the added power reserve complication.
> 
> ...


 Is this a current model? I thought Seiko only made quartz and kinetic chronos or is this a Japan only model?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that!


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm afraid we are on that same old thread again with people going on how wonderful high end Seikos are and posting pics nicked from the internet but nobody ever puts their money where their mouth is and actually buys one.









The only person I know who actually had the strength of his convictions is my chum Derek (Luvwatch) and kudos to him for that.

BTW Seiko "Flightmaster" is a bit of a laugh when the original Flightmaster is an Omega watch from the 70's which was a chronograph with a GMT complication which is actually of more use to a pilot.

Couldn't they think of an original name?


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

I know someone who has


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Rifleman.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

neil said:


> I'm afraid we are on that same old thread again with people going on how wonderful high end Seikos are and posting pics nicked from the internet but nobody ever puts their money where their mouth is and actually buys one.


Actually Neil I do own a Credor Chronograph (as pictured) and at just under Â£1100, I'd say I have definately put my money where my mouth is.

I'll post a piccy later.

Cheers.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> The only person I know who actually had the strength of his convictions is my chum Derek (Luvwatch) and kudos to him for that.


I'm afraid we are on the same old thread of Neil harping on about how nobody on the forum has had the guts to buy a high end Seiko









Well if he bothered to do a bit of research he'd see that Mr Crowley has bought a high end Seiko Landmaster recently which he's extrememly impressed with (he owns high end Swiss watches too). I intend to buy a Marinemaster when funds allow. We don't all have the inexhaustible supply of disposable income that he seems to possess - some of us actually have to save up for things


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

I will post a pic of my Credor tomorrow.

I'm at work and don't have my camera here.

Speaking of copying Neil, I'd say Omega were definately on the Japanese band wagon here.


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

That's a point well made I'd say


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

leighton said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid we are on that same old thread again with people going on how wonderful high end Seikos are and posting pics nicked from the internetÂ but nobody ever puts their money where their mouth is and actually buys one.
> ...


Under Â£1100 that's cheap, be interested to see your pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> > The only person I know who actually had the strength of his convictions is my chum Derek (Luvwatch) and kudos to him for that.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid we are on the same old thread of Neil harping on about how nobody on the forum has had the guts to buy a high end Seiko
> ...


Sorry Paul, didn't mean to offend you, I'm just not used to everybody not having huge amounts of disposable income.









Only joking. The forum seems very dead at the moment and I thought I'd liven things up a bit.

I suppose I could have typed up some tosh about passing 2000 posts but who cares.









As you know the Seiko forum is not a place I usually hang out so I'll be off now.

Bye.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

neil said:


> Under Â£1100 that's cheap, be interested to see your pics.


I got in on sale as this model is now discontinued.

I had a choice between the stainless steel and Titanium.

I chose the former as it was Â£250 less.

The movements live on in Seiko's new "PACIFIQUE" range

Not too keen on this model.

Little too dressy for my liking.

I will post a pic later although my photography is poor, which is why I borrowed a picture.

Ron Jr.

You are right that Quartz and Kinetic are the mainstay for Seiko but they do still produce some lovely automatic and manual wind watches.

You have to order these from Japan though.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry Neil I didn't mean to be grumpy, I've just got a lot on my plate at the mo - no offence meant and I hope none taken


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

You are all SOOO NICE to each other, I just want to give you all a BIIGG HUUUGGG!


























(has the vomitting smilie been censored?)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I know nauseating isn't it? But hey - I'm a nice guy














don't know why I've added the boxing icon I've just always wanted to use it


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What a refreshing change...............

A fight that doesn't involve politics.

Whoops - said the word outside the locked thread









Anyhow...........

Enough high end Swiss wearing for now. Off to slip into something more Oriental.............


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thats an absolute stunner Paul









Cheers Mal


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mal52 said:


> Thats an absolute stunner Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you Mal









Still deliberating about that Swiss one I mailed you about


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

A lovely watch and very much on a par with some Swiss counterparts


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

great pic Paul. I love the "shield" shaped indicies at 6 9 and 12. The bezel looks a lot better than I 1st thought as well


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> What a refreshing change...............
> 
> A fight that doesn't involve politics.


 A refreshing change would be people understanding that other's have a different point of view and respecting it.









Like that would ever happen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Sorry Neil I didn't mean to be grumpy, I've just got a lot on my plate at the mo - no offence meant and I hope none taken


As If I could ever get upset with you Paul.
















Always enjoy your posts.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is my Credor automatic chrono.

Admittedly I did use a picture from the internet before but this one is mine.

Good enough Neil ?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a great looking chronograph - good picture too


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Cheers.

Gaining about 2 seconds a day which is good enough.

The only downside is when it's due a service it has to go back to Japan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

leighton said:


> Here is my Credor automatic chrono.
> 
> Admittedly I did use a picture from the internet before but this one is mine.
> 
> Good enough Neil ?


Yes indeed Leighton, dial layout the same as a Valjoux 7750.

I personally prefer the classic tri-compax layout on a chronograph as seen on the Moonwatches and MKII's of my meagre Speedmaster collection.









Each to his own eh!


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

neil said:


> Yes indeed Leighton, dial layout the same as a Valjoux 7750.
> 
> I personally prefer the classic tri-compax layout on a chronograph as seen on the Moonwatches and MKII's of my meagre Speedmaster collection


 Believe me, the movement is far from a Valjoux 7750.

As for the layout:

There isn't really a lot of choice if your adding a date wheel anyway.

Most chrono's featuring this complication will have this layout due to the conventional date position being at 3'oclock.

Thats not copying.

It's just design logic.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

neil said:


> I'm afraid we are on that same old thread again with people going on how wonderful high end Seikos are and posting pics nicked from the internet but nobody ever puts their money where their mouth is and actually buys one.


 By the way I can see that there is going to be no convincing you of the merits of Japanese watches but will you now at least concede that you were a little bit hasty in making this comment.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Great Credor Leighton - many congratulations on a top notch piece of Japanese engineering.

I doubt Neil will ever be convinced of the quality of the top end Seiko's - its very hard to teach an old dog new tricks







, but he is a great old dog and always stimulates a decent debate, so keep it up Neil.

The top end Seiko's remember are made for the home market meanwhile us European's get the Kinetics and Quartz - but the more diserning







watch buyers who appreciate an independent watch company who makes it's own movements and overcome the Japanese selective marketing to purchase what is in effect a unique timepiece that isn't being sold down the highstreet for lots of dosh, to pay for stupid sales staff who are selling you a lifstyle not a piece of horology.









I have great appreciation for Omega and Neil's collection is just breathtaking, but most other makes leave me cold.......... ermmm apart from certain Rolexi

Now I was looking for a nice dress watch, that not old man's watch







and thought this might fit the bill.

Derek


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

They do look good Derek for most of the way.

Just think the dial is plain. Maybe better in white.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> nobody ever puts their money where their mouth is and actually buys one.Â


I have been collecting watches now for over 30 years. I like mechanical, I like some quartz and I like innovations.

I can honestly say that, whilst I have had many,many Omegas over the years including the much overrated "moonwatch", EVERY Seiko that I have ever had, have always without exception, outerperformed any and all Omegas that I have owned.

To me, Omega are OK but bottom of Division2 in the watch league.

Roger


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

LuvWatch said:


> I have great appreciation for Omega and Neil's collection is just breathtaking, but most other makes leave me cold.......... ermmm apart from certain Rolexi


What like this Derek?

Its not a Seiko but I have to make do.


















Contary to popular belief I do own a couple of Seikos, they make a good inexpensive watch.

I wear this when I'm gardening.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Neil.

As an expert I was wondering if you could answer me a question.

Where is the money in those subs.

I mean it's a pretty conventional layout.

Nothing complicated.

28,800 is pretty much bog standard by Swiss standards and yet even 2nd hand one's fetch over two grand









Perhaps you have a scan of a sub movement so we can see if there's something exceptional going on in there









Seriously though.

Is it the name / heritage etc. your paying for or am I missing something.

PS. My mistake. I see it's not a Sub, but the same question applies.

PPS. Seiko have a much larger sales percentage in the overall watch market than Roles could ever hope for so they must be doing something right.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Neil

Just to show I am not anti Swiss, here's my Sub.

I wear it when I'm working on the car.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

High end Seikos - 4, Rolex/Omega - nil

I wear my Rolex when I'm cleaning out the cats tray


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I wear my Rolex when I'm cleaning out the cats tray


I wear mine when I'm cleaning out the cat


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> I wear mine when I'm cleaning out the cat

















If I give the wrong food to the cat she cleans herself out


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

leighton said:


> Neil.
> 
> As an expert I was wondering if you could answer me a question.
> 
> ...


Leighton

I like your Sub.









But why ask me? As a Rolex owner yourself you know why you bought it.

And as a Rolex owner yourself you know where the money is, going into Rolexes pocket.









All luxury items including high end watches have a huge mark up that no way implies the intrinsic value, like most jewelley in fact.

Being a Rolex owner you know that they invented all the important nuances of the modern watch:

The divers watch, GMT watch, automatic date watch, first to use the screw down crown and of course the helium release valve.

The Rolex Sub has a very cool history as has my other favourite the Speedmaster Pro so of course name and heritage play a part.

Finally of course there are the residuals to think of. When you are spending a large amount of money on a watch like it or not it is an investment.

I bought my Sea Dweller second hand, if I ever get bored with it (unlikely) I know I can sell it for the same and very probably a fair bit more than I paid for it so in reality ownership of the watch will have cost me nothing.

I like that a lot.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

neil said:


> I like your Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually I inherited it.

I could never afford this sort of outlay on a watch.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger, that Sportura looks great,very nice indeed.







, fred.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> Where is the money in those subs.


To answer the question, I think Neil already has, the money is in the resale.

But don't be getting hung up on the money. After all, it's only paper.

Go for the one that floats your boat


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

DavidH said:


> Go for the one that floats your boat


 That'd be my Credor.

Everytime


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> I know I can sell it for the same and very probably a fair bit more than I paid for it


Not that you'd do that, of course, Neil. You'd offer it back to me at the same price you paid me, first









Cheers

Foggy (using someone elses PC as mine has died







)


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Is it the norm for a Seiko forum to end up about Rolex









Why the association ?

I wonder


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Foggy said:


> > I know I can sell it for the same and very probably a fair bit more than I paid for it
> 
> 
> Not that you'd do that, of course, Neil. You'd offer it back to me at the same price you paid me, first
> ...


Naturally I would Foggy if I ever sold it, which I won't.









Anyway I thought you had had a good spend up on that Rolex GMT, Seamaster chrono and the other juicy stuff you have bought recently.

You know I have been looking for a nice GMT.









I was simply waiting until you found another ""must have" so that I could swoop in and buy up your left overs.









Especially that Seamaster chrono.









I was having a look the other day I've got four of your old watches here.

At least you know they went to a good home.









Get your computer sorted out I'm looking forward to seeing your boot sale report.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Continuing this thread as it was started it would appear that those clever Koreans are playing the Japanese at ther own game.

It seems there is a bit of a rush to get these on the market and Samsung could be there first.

These will be released next year.










Traditionalists will right it off as a gimmick but I'm not so sure.

The same has been said of many great innovations over the years.

Nearly everyone carries a mobile phone nowa days and what more convenient form to carry it in than an un-obtrusive wrist watch.

Blue tooth technology means cable free of course so it will be convenient to use.


----------

